# GENESIS 19: 1-29



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

*Calvin Seminary*
*Center For Excellence in Preaching*


*Beyond the Lectionary Text: Genesis 19:1-29*
*by Al Postma*
* Comments*
There’s a good chance that if you selected the entire chapter of Genesis 19 for your upcoming sermon, you’re questioning your choice. After all, reading these words in front of the entire congregation is rightfully uncomfortable; at the very least, it may feel best read after the children have been dismissed for Sunday School. Those unfamiliar with Scripture may also be surprised that the details are recounted so vividly and the story told without the sense of propriety usually expected for a worship service. *In short: it’s gritty and raw, attempting to show clearly the level of sin that had infected these cities.*

It becomes clear, though, that the details of the sinfulness are not meant to be distractingly obscene, but serve a purpose as the foundation for how the rest of the chapter unfolds. After this vivid description of the type of behaviour in Sodom & Gomorrah, Lot is told that the cities will be destroyed. Lot pleads with his family to follow him out since he’s been warned by the angels that the destruction is imminent and he they have been afforded the opportunity to be saved should they follow him. Having been given that opportunity, it’s actually quite sad to read that Lot couldn’t convince his daughters’ future husbands. It’s not that they were obstinate; instead, they laughed him off. You can almost hear them: “Impending judgement? City to be destroyed? Ha! Sleep it off, Lot, and we’ll see you tomorrow.” Nevertheless, I wonder if Lot didn’t give up on them easily. After all, we’re told that Lot had to be rushed out of the city at the last minute with just his daughters and wife, finally leaving the two men on their own as time ran out. His paternal authority over his immediate family was effective, his persuasive authority was not.

Why they thought Lot was a joker, we’re not told. Could it be that these two men just couldn’t see it? That perhaps they had grown up in the city and couldn’t believe that their experiences were such awful examples of the brokenness in the world? Or that they simply couldn’t believe that what was allowed for so many years suddenly would be acted upon by God? In either case, their response was, if I can call it such, slothful (more on this later). It was either blind to the sin or unconcerned with it. And so they became subject to a judgment they could have avoided had they believed and followed their father-in-law.

Then there is Lot’s wife. The family is running from the city, and they were told explicitly to not look back. While we often don’t think of it, there’s more going on here than which direction her face is pointing. The angels are telling Lot and his family that they aren’t supposed to simply flee for their lives, but leave the city behind. To drop their past without any desire to touch it again. It’s understood, then, that Lot’s wife isn’t looking back simply out of curiosity or to make sure the city is burning sufficiently. Lot’s wife, it seems, is looking back because she can’t let the city go. Her feet may be running from it, but her heart stands still. She isn’t judged for looking, but for longing. The Lord, it seems, looks to the heart rather than just the feet.

So let’s talk briefly about Sloth, the Capital Vice or Deadly Sin. Quoting Rebecca Konyndyk DeYoung’s excellent book, _Glittering Vices: A New Look at the Seven Deadly Sins and Their Remedies_: “Traditionally, Lot’s wife was taken to be a picture of sloth, because even while being rescued, she is unwilling to fully turn her back on the only home and life and friends she had ever known. How many of us have felt like we need two angels to drag us out of Sodom, while we look back over our shoulders, wistfully wishing for what we must leave behind?” (p.92). Sloth, it turns out, is not primarily about how fast your feet are moving, but how fast your heart is moving.

So, we have Lot, who’s been living in a city longer than he probably should have if he was attentive to his and his family’s spiritual health. We have his future sons-in-law, who laugh him off and stay in the city because they’re either blind to how bad things are or don’t care. And Lot’s wife, who gets out but can’t seem to let go. The story is utterly saturated with the vice of Sloth with each character living it out in their own separate yet similar ways.

The remedy to Sloth is not general activity, but repentance. In this story, you can probably hear echoes of calls to repentance throughout Scripture. They are calls that urge us to both get out and stay out. To open our eyes to the sin we’re involved in. To become uncomfortable at injustice or moral filth rather than become those who laugh it off. To leave our old ways behind, set free into new life in the Spirit. Theologically speaking, to experience mortification & vivification as individuals and as a community.

It’s here that the rubber meets the road. As a preacher, you know just as well as anyone how your feet can walk while your heart lags behind. How your eyes are drawn backwards rather than straining ahead to see what God has in store. My suggestion is to prepare personally for this sermon, give yourself the space to identify and know the sin that you may keep returning to. Wonder why you keep returning to it. Consider spending time in confession with a trusted friend. And receive the freeing forgiveness that Christ offers. That he does not simply call you to come and die, but to come and live in the new life he has for you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2019)

*Read and Learn Liberals...!
Your Party is in the Pit.......*


----------

